# Furniture sourcing outside Australia



## Claire Ng (Jun 15, 2021)

For homeowners who enjoy sourcing their furniture and homeware from outside of Australia, do consider using vPost for forwarding your items here. They only just launched just this month in Australia, and I used them to ship a dining set from UK here and the process was pretty simple and fuss-free. Best of all, everything came in perfect condition. No damages during transit whatsoever.

I think they are able to ship items from 9 source countries (USA, UK, Japan, China, Malaysia, Thailand, Taiwan, Singapore & Indonesia) here, which means you can practically shop for your home almost everywhere around the world. For high ticket items, they also offers parcel insurance (i used this for my shipping) so there's less to worry about.

New vPost users can enjoy 15% off their first shipment with promo code "AUWELCOME15". Just sharing and hope this helps someone in need of such services!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

It is worth noting that, _in the same way as similar services_, vPost Australia are required to collect GST from customers, on items valued at A$1,000.

Extra duties apply for goods valued at over A$1,000.


----------



## Jorden (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi, if you want to ship from USA to Australia, I have found Splice Packages LLC one of the best and reliable package forwarding company in USA. You can try their services for shipping. Hope you will find it the best. Thank you


----------



## FitBoyAwesome (6 mo ago)

Claire Ng said:


> For homeowners who enjoy sourcing their furniture and homeware from outside of Australia, do consider using vPost for forwarding your items here. They only just launched just this month in Australia, and I used them to ship a dining set from UK here and the process was pretty simple and fuss-free. Best of all, everything came in perfect condition. No damages during transit whatsoever.
> 
> I think they are able to ship items from 9 source countries (USA, UK, Japan, China, Malaysia, Thailand, Taiwan, Singapore & Indonesia) here, which means you can practically shop for your home almost everywhere around the world. For high ticket items, they also offers parcel insurance (i used this for my shipping) so there's less to worry about.
> 
> Here is a detailed guide about furniture paint UK. New vPost users can enjoy 15% off their first shipment with promo code "AUWELCOME15". Just sharing and hope this helps someone in need of such services!


It's for furniture in general, but I'd say Sofa pricing is the best way to quickly look at overall pricing. Typically, a company will not sell $5,000 sofas and $300 dining tables; it simply does not happen. Sofa pricing was merely a guideline for selecting the pricing on the list, but the list is for furniture in general; none of these stores only make sofas.

I did include Macy's! Ekornees does not sell online or have pricing, and Steelcase focuses on the office, whereas this subreddit focuses on the living space. I believe I will eventually add more categories to this guide (for example, the Home Office Furniture category would include Steelcase, etc...), but for the time being, I will concentrate on furniture for living spaces


----------



## ahiacanon (6 mo ago)

How long does shipping from the US to Australia take on average? I want to buy some furniture in the US and ship it here, and I need to know what are the quickest and cheapest options to get a large item from the US. 
I’ve been looking for some furniture online for quite a long time, and I think I’ve finally found what I need on eurekaergonomic.com. It’s a cute pink l-shaped gaming table that would fit my room just perfectly. That’s why I want this table so badly even though the delivery will probably take a long time. 
I liked this table not only because of the color but also because of the shape that will fit my room’s corner perfectly.


----------

